# Coolant + Food Dye = Acceptable?



## larryjr88

Hello fellow water-coolers, I was wondering if anyone has tried adding food coloring to their coolant to change the color. I'm getting sick of the typical UV green and was wondering if this might be an easy change, or possibly a chemical disaster.

Is this safe? Effective? I thought about simply pouring the dye into my reservoir.


----------



## i_am_pumpkin_ma

I dont know for sure what would happen as far as chemical mixing goes, but if you get no answer, I would suggest putting the dye into the coolant outside of the computer first, like in a bucket, just to see what would happen.


----------



## blackduck30

never thought about using food dye but I would consider if it might add to a fungus problem or make the coolant go "OFF" faster. i really don't know. I also have no idea if it would be conductive or not. :4-dontkno

Have a look here

http://www.xoxide.com/water-cooling-coolant-dye.html


----------



## f0rce

My thoughts are is that the food dye will be too thick and harm your pump. I dont suggest doing it.


----------



## Hardwarenerd

DO NOT PUT FOOD COLORANT IN WATER COOLING SYSTEM!!! it contains sugar alcohols and other components that will ruin your system, especially if you have copper or aluminum anywhere in your cooling loop, which im sure you have...plus food colorant will end up molding...


----------



## dai

agree not a good idea at all


----------



## MyKobalt

A lot of coolants come in multiple colors. Even if you're looking for UV reactive ones. I know PC Pure coolants come in green, blue yellow, pink, clear and red. You just need clear tubing.
http://www.microcenter.com/search/s...category=HJ1&manufacturer_title=&sortby=match


----------



## Hardwarenerd

FLUID XP!! FLUID XP!!! a little pricier, but worth it, it will not corrode, rot or otherwise harm your system, and is uv reactive. if i sound like an add, i apologize, just have tried all kinds of stuff for my water cooled systems, and FluidXP ULTRA is the best.....it also cleans out the other crap that other systems leave behind, plus it is non-conductive


----------



## kodi

You can get all different dyes and coolant, here is a sample from just ONE Aussie supplier
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=207_160_301


----------



## grimx133

OK, so you piqued my curiosity a tad, so I read a review on it. Sounds like a good fluid, doesn't cool as well as homebrew, but the other benefits might make it worthwhile to use. http://reviews.pcapex.com/cooling/fluidxp_ultra_-_non-conductive_coolant.php


----------



## dai

[a little pricier, but worth it]
$150 compared to 50cents
i will stick with the 50cent option


----------

